# 67 pontiac ram air kit?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

does anyone know if the ram air breather kit will work with my 67 lemans with a gto hood? here is the link to the kit sold by ames https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=N174HF&order_number=3067797&web_access=Y

also, is all the aftermarket hoods cut the same as far as the actual intake goes? it does'nt look like much of an opening for air to flow through.
many thanks guys


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly the factory "ram air" setup on most Pontiac GTO's was of marginal benefit at best. Mostly intake noise.   The 71 GTO would be the exception to me but still not optimal.

For Ram Air performance benefits you'd be better off fabricating a 60's Nascar style cowl induction setup or use the Ram Air technologies type air cleaner and run some ductwork up to the core support (ala early 60's Ford Tbolts and Galaxy's). IMO the cowl type setup is more efficiant and cheaper to fab.  The early Z28 Camaro's offered a cowl induction setup like this and it was all underhood (I'm not talking about the cowl induction hood used on Camaro's and Chevelle's).

Personal oppinion mind you (I'm a Bowtie loving heretic around here) and if you have a tripower setup it would be more difficult.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alky is absolutely correct. The Pontiac ram air was more pizzaz than reality. The small, front facing hood scoops were not very effective. The real reason the Ram Air cars ran a bit harder was that they had upgraded heads, cams, and exhaust. I've run Ram Air on my '67 off and on , and there is no noticeable difference in performance. It DOES let cool, outside air into the intake, which may help on 100 degree days. Chevy's Cowl Induction was much more effective, and the real ram air systems of the Holman/Moody Fords, and the Olds 442's of the day (tubes mounted under the front bumper with hoses) were better even still. Ram Air on a Poncho is all about the Wow Factor.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks for the info, i guess now i will have to look for some custom intake ideas. i just wanted something a little unique, guess now i know why i dont se many of them, they just dont work


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

You would be better off with a dual snorkel closed (factory type) air cleaner, then run some flex tubing ducts up to the front grill. I have not done this with my GTO, but on other cars I would use a plastic funnel for the intake nozzle. Just cut the small side of funnel to fit your duct/tubing, and rivet. Mount the "funnels" to an area that can take in cold air, but also can avoid taking in a direct shot of rain if you drive the car in bad weather. This setup will quiet the air noise down since you are using a closed air cleaner, while still providing cool outside air to the engine


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

what about this? Tri-five Parts | 1955-1957 | SPECTRE COWL INDUCTION AIR BOX - SIDEWINDER | Classic Industries

i really like the look, and have seen one on an a body online, but his was custom made. im just not sure if the distance from the carb to the cowl will be right, anyone around there car that can measure from the air cleaner bolt to the firewall? i think thats the measurement that is 12.1"

i may dual snorkle if i cant get this or something similar to work, i really like the clean look


----------

